# C&M Motors Lancaster



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Can anyone tell us if C & M Motors in Lancaster are still trading?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't give a certain answer but I have just emailed Mark a link to this post. I am not sure whether he is still a subscriber on MHF. If he is I am sure he will answer your question.

Of course you could email him or ring him if you wanted to. http://candmauto.co.uk/

Alan.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

I got an email off mark a couple of weeks ago, so he was then, i hope they still are.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks very much for the replies.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*candm motors lancaster*

hi,

yes they are there,just got back home from having our yearly service,great service..as allways.

a pleasure to pay somebody for a job well done,10 out of 10 again mark.

mags
.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info.Spoke to Mark at CM Auto Services on the phone this morning.


----------



## cmautoservices (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi all

Yes we are still trading, We are just entering our 4th year, How time flys

Mark


----------

